# Homemade pastrami



## slukatj33 (Apr 3, 2021)

I decided to make my own pastrami out of a 12 pound brisket after trim.  Followed a recipe with 2tsp of curing salt, wet brined it for 4.5 days and then smoked till internal of 203.  Came out amazing except it had a thin brown streak running down the point .  Flat seemed fine.  Is this a concern or is it same to eat.  It’s almost like the cure didn’t take all the way through, and I’m not trying to end up with botulism.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes, you did not cure the brisket long enough for the cure to penetrate to the center. What temp did you cook the meat at?
Being this is a whole muscle, as long as you did not poke it with a needle and inject it, then you will be fine. Just the cured flavor won't be where the brown ring is....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2021)

Next time, measure how thick the thickest part of the muscle is, then use a cure calculator online... I use Dr. Blonder's cure calculator.....


----------



## slukatj33 (Apr 4, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Yes, you did not cure the brisket long enough for the cure to penetrate to the center. What temp did you cook the meat at?
> Being this is a whole muscle, as long as you did not poke it with a needle and inject it, then you will be fine. Just the cured flavor won't be where the brown ring is....


Cooked it in the 250-270 range


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2021)

Then you are good....eat it without worry...


----------

